# Travel Vaccinations



## NYC_Guy

Hi all. I'm planning a holiday in Africa soon and need to get a yellow fever vaccination for entry into (and exit from) certain countries. I am told by a couple of private hospitals that only government health facilities can give that vaccination. I was also told I have to visit the government clinic in Al Muhaisnah to get it. 

Has anyone heard similar or found a better/closer way to accomplish this? I also want to talk to a doctor about other fun shots I might want to get (malaria, hep, typhoid, etc.), but I'm not sure the Al Muhaisnah clinic is the place to go. Any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## domink

i visited the Al Maktoum Hospital - it has a Preventive Services Wing - for my yellowfever and typhoid shots last year, costs about aed400




NYC_Guy said:


> Hi all. I'm planning a holiday in Africa soon and need to get a yellow fever vaccination for entry into (and exit from) certain countries. I am told by a couple of private hospitals that only government health facilities can give that vaccination. I was also told I have to visit the government clinic in Al Muhaisnah to get it.
> 
> Has anyone heard similar or found a better/closer way to accomplish this? I also want to talk to a doctor about other fun shots I might want to get (malaria, hep, typhoid, etc.), but I'm not sure the Al Muhaisnah clinic is the place to go. Any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## NYC_Guy

Thanks, domink, Maktoum Hospital has apparently closed. It was Dubai Hospital that suggested Al Muhaisnah.


----------



## mjmueller

*How to get Vaccinations in Dubai*

I saw this post today as I set out to get the same immunizations (for Kenya in my case). We pulled our records from 

the US, and after calling around to all of our friends in the Ministry of Health, found out that Maktoum is still the 

place to go.

Al Muhaisnah is the new hospital that has taken the majority of services from Al Maktoum, but the Traveller's Clinic 

still remains. Go to Al Maktoum in Deira, and go in the first set of buildings - they look completely deserted. In 

fact, for a kick, go in the "Medical Exam X-Ray" door, and see what a deserted, run-down 1970's hospital looks like - 

it's unlocked and looks like a bomb went off.

If you find someone, ask for where the Traveller's Clinic is (older signs point to the Preventive Medicine Wing - 

it's the same place). When you get in, they'll ask you to fill out a form, then you'll see a doctor who will explain 

what you should or shouldn't get depending on your destination, history, etc, and they'll check off the shots for 

you. 

Then you go back to the registration desk, pay for your shots, get a receipt, hand it to the nurse, get a bunch of 

needles stuck into you, and voila - in and out in 30 minutes.

Al Maktoum is indeed the only hospital that has Yellow Fever vaccines in stock (Dubai, Rashid, etc are all out), and 

should have everything else you need as well. When we went, they were out of typhoid, but should have it back in a 

week or two.

You can try calling the Traveller's Clinic "hotline", but in 5 attempts, somebody only picked up once. It's +971 (4) 

219-6866.

Best of luck!



NYC_Guy said:


> Thanks, domink, Maktoum Hospital has apparently closed. It was Dubai Hospital that suggested Al Muhaisnah.


----------



## NYC_Guy

mjmueller said:


> I saw this post today as I set out to get the same immunizations (for Kenya in my case). We pulled our records from the US, and after calling around to all of our friends in the Ministry of Health, found out that Maktoum is still the place to go.
> 
> Al Muhaisnah is the new hospital that has taken the majority of services from Al Maktoum, but the Traveller's Clinic still remains. Go to Al Maktoum in Deira, and go in the first set of buildings - they look completely deserted. In fact, for a kick, go in the "Medical Exam X-Ray" door, and see what a deserted, run-down 1970's hospital looks like - it's unlocked and looks like a bomb went off.
> 
> If you find someone, ask for where the Traveller's Clinic is (older signs point to the Preventive Medicine Wing - it's the same place). When you get in, they'll ask you to fill out a form, then you'll see a doctor who will explain what you should or shouldn't get depending on your destination, history, etc, and they'll check off the shots for you.
> 
> Then you go back to the registration desk, pay for your shots, get a receipt, hand it to the nurse, get a bunch of needles stuck into you, and voila - in and out in 30 minutes.
> 
> Al Maktoum is indeed the only hospital that has Yellow Fever vaccines in stock (Dubai, Rashid, etc are all out), and should have everything else you need as well. When we went, they were out of typhoid, but should have it back in a week or two.
> 
> You can try calling the Traveller's Clinic "hotline", but in 5 attempts, somebody only picked up once. It's +971 (4) 219-6866.
> 
> Best of luck!


Thanks, MJ. I read someplace that Maktoum was closed and being converted into a museum. Perhaps that's only part of it. It's no surprise though that different offices are giving out different information. At any rate, Muhaisnah has yellow fever vaccines also. I went there last Saturday and was in and out in about the same amount of time following the same basic procedures. The place is really more set up for new arrivals to Dubai to get medically cleared for visas. There was no doctor, but the nurse was fairly knowledgable. The next day, I went to American Hospital to talk to a doctor and get Hep A, tetanus and polio vaccinations as well as anti-malarial pills (these seem to be highly recommended). I'd received typhoid last year when I visited Vietnam. Hope you enjoy your trip and stay healthy!


----------



## xdude

Emirates Hospital on Jumeriah Beach road..near Jumeriah beach park


----------

